# Smoking with Soldering Iron?



## skunk funk (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey everybody i have a few question about smoking with soldering irons. I was wondering if i need to buy a special kind of soldering iron. Some people talk about having ceramic tips and what not. Am i gonna get blue lung if i smoke with just a regular soldering or do i need to go buy some kind of special one with a ceramic tip or something. Just wanted to see if anybody has some knowledge on this subject that they could share with me. I mean wanna make sure i'm not putting carcinogenic chemicals in my lungs before i spark my bowl with it. Any advice = +rep


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 9, 2010)

im fucken lost bro soldering iron ? are you fucken crazy ?


----------



## skunk funk (Jan 9, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> im fucken lost bro soldering iron ? are you fucken crazy ?


 err...no, i'm not 'fucken crazy' its actually a good way to smoke without using butane which alters the taste and releases carcinogenic chemicals when it burns. If you don't know jack shit about what i'm asking then just keep your ignorance to yourself and go find another thread. While your at it you might as well just get the fuck off the forum all together because apparently your about as useful as tits on a nun. Seriously, if you have nothing better to do than go on a forum and post stupid unhelpful comments that do nothing except show how much you don't know, you should do us all a favor and go kill yourself.


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 9, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> err...no, i'm not 'fucken crazy' its actually a good way to smoke without using butane which alters the taste and releases carcinogenic chemicals when it burns. If you don't know jack shit about what i'm asking then just keep your ignorance to yourself and go find another thread. While your at it you might as well just get the fuck off the forum all together because apparently your about as useful as tits on a nun. Seriously, if you have nothing better to do than go on a forum and post stupid unhelpful comments that do nothing except show how much you don't know, you should do us all a favor and go kill yourself.


we must really need that bowl huh.?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Get a magnifiy glass,,,and use the sun,,much safer, just be sure to put on ur sunscreen, Fucking Freak.


----------



## Lil Weedy (Jan 9, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> Hey everybody i have a few question about smoking with soldering irons. I was wondering if i need to buy a special kind of soldering iron. Some people talk about having ceramic tips and what not. Am i gonna get blue lung if i smoke with just a regular soldering or do i need to go buy some kind of special one with a ceramic tip or something. Just wanted to see if anybody has some knowledge on this subject that they could share with me. I mean wanna make sure i'm not putting carcinogenic chemicals in my lungs before i spark my bowl with it. Any advice = +rep


Oh cmon girls grow up lol. Don't trip a stick because I said that, the guy just wants an honest answer. Anyways, a standard soldering iron is fine, it just MUST BE CLEAN. I've used the Hacko, it works pretty good I like it, used it with my bubblers and dry pipes (wouldnt reccomend it for little metal pipes). But there's some soldering iron out there where you can adjust the temperature to essentialy vaporize it, I have a Volcano and stuff, people thought I was crazy doing it this way, but I prefer this method over butane just becuase I agree, it's potentially healthier (don't we love our organics folks?). I've also wanted to try I think some stuff called Bee Line hemp wick, sounded interesting. Puff tough brotha!


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> err...no, i'm not 'fucken crazy' its actually a good way to smoke without using butane which alters the taste and releases carcinogenic chemicals when it burns. If you don't know jack shit about what i'm asking then just keep your ignorance to yourself and go find another thread. While your at it you might as well just get the fuck off the forum all together because apparently your about as useful as tits on a nun. Seriously, if you have nothing better to do than go on a forum and post stupid unhelpful comments that do nothing except show how much you don't know, you should do us all a favor and go kill yourself.


Ok, that was a little spastic and un-called for but hey who am i to judge? I'm here to answer your question. I have heard of people doing this and I get the reasons why. I found a full tutorial on another site and actually saved it because I'm a cheap ass and didn't want to spend the money on a real vaporizer. I hate linking other forums, so I've just copied and pasted it from there. I'm sure if you look hard enough, you'll be able to find it though. 


I'm going to be covering a topic which to many probably seems quite new and possibly even very silly. I'll be talking about smoking your bowls using a soldering iron as a lighting element. I'm going to start with an introduction and review of my soldering iron unit, then I will do a tutorial on the use of a soldering iron in lighting a bowl, and finally a review of the use of a soldering iron versus using a butane lighter. There will be both pictures and video. 
First off, I'm going to introduce you all to my soldering iron unit. The brand name is, "XYTronic" and the model is AUTO-TEMP 379. This unit is different than the stock XYTronic unit, however. I bought this from a Glass Art Gallery in Denver called Heady Glass. He bought 10 of these unit and had them customized to include a few extras:
1. The metal plate on the temperature control unit can be used as a small break-up tray, or to hold some hash oil. 
2. The unit that holds the soldering iron was modified to hold a piece of brillo pad. This is to wipe off any ash from the ceramic tip without having to wait for it to cool down.
3. A sleeve of metal around the base of the ceramic heating element to reinforce the tip ad keep it from bending.
I'm going to go through the use of a soldering iron from beginning to end.
1. When you buy your soldering iron, there is one key thing to make sure of. Make sure that your soldering iron is a soldering iron that has a ceramic heating element. If it is anything but ceramic, you're wasting you time. It will take far too long to heat up, and it will not taste the same. Feel free to give it a try anyways, but take it from me, it's not worth it. 
As far as readily available soldering iron units, I reccomend the Hakko Dash 60watt soldering iron. Google it to find out prices and availability. There are a couple screws you must take off the Hakko unit to expose the ceramic heating element, but from what I understand this is easy to do, and intuitive. The Hakko is widely regarded as the best ceramic-heated soldering iron for the money and is the soldering iron used by most cannabis conneseurs.
2. Now that you have your soldering iron, turn it on. On my unit, this involves a switch, on a Hakko, I believe you just plug it in. My unit takes less than 10 seconds to reach maximum temperature (red hot), which I set using the knob on the base unit. I do not know if Hakkos are temperature adjustable.
3. Pick up your soldering iron and touch it flat to the top of the bowl of herb where the tip is red hot. Start to inhale through your chosen smoking device as you do this.
4. Continue inhaling roll the tip of the soldering iron unit back and forth across the bowl, allowing oxygen to aid in combustion of the herb.
5. When the bowl is lit or you have as much smoke as you'd like, remove the soldering iron from the bowl, and set it down somewhere safe. My unit, for safety, has a holder for the hot (or unused) soldering iron unit so it cannot roll to the ground or aything. This makes it VERY convienient and one of the reasons I bought this particular soldering unit.
6. Clear whatever the smoking piece you're using is.
Here are the pictures for the tutorial, and a video I included of me actually using the soldering unit to take a hit.

Pros:
1. It's just as easy to use as a lighter, as it heats in less than 10 seconds.
2. There is no butane to alter the taste of the herb you are smoking. So the smoke tastes much better.
3. The lack of butane also means inhaling fewer carcenogens (cancer causing agents) while smoking.
4. The lack of open flame causes the smoke to be at a lower temperature when it reaches your throat and lungs. This makes the hit MUCH smoother and I can take MUCH bigger rips off of my bongs.
5. You lose less THC than with an open flame, as an open flame burns higher than the temperature necessary to vaporize the THC. Thus, you get higher.
6. Since it burns at a lower temperature, it burns the buds slower, thus allowing more hits off of one bowl.
Cons:
1. Is is slightly more inconvienient to use than a lighter. There is a cord attached, so it is slightly more complicated. This is really not an issue if you pay attention to what you're doing.
2. Use wit ha room full of people can be difficult. Again, the cord can be limiting, but since I don't smoke with more than a person or two at a time, it's not a big deal.
3. A hot soldering iron is ALWAYS a possible fire or burn hazard. Please use caution when smoking with a soldering iron unit. YOU ARE USING AND EXTREMELY HOT TOOL WHILE INTOXICATED, PAY ATTENTION.
So, in summation, I give the use of a soldering iron a 9.5/10.0. It has completely revolutionized my somking at home. I have not smoked a single bowl without it at my house since I bought it. Even my roommates love it, regardless of the slight inconvience. I reccomend everyone go out a purchase a soldering iron with a ceramic heating element today and start saving your lungs, reduce the amount of weed you smoke, and optimise the THC intake from the weed you do smoke.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet,,,nice Info,,,Guess some technique's are not known to some people,,,OP, your still a fucking freaK


----------



## rreign (Jan 9, 2010)

Why the hell is this thing here in the Cooking with Cannabis section anyway?


----------



## skunk funk (Jan 9, 2010)

rreign said:


> Why the hell is this thing here in the Cooking with Cannabis section anyway?


 Its the most relevant category to choose seeing as how i'm cooking cannabis with a soldering iron. What would you have put it under?


----------



## lookin4u (Jan 10, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> Its the most relevant category to choose seeing as how i'm cooking cannabis with a soldering iron. What would you have put it under?


lmgdao!. very well put sir.


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got my soldering iron> thank you thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Sweet,,,nice Info,,,Guess some technique's are not known to some people,,,OP, your still a fucking freaK


lmao

different strokes for different folks? or however that saying go's?

carnt say ive ever seen anyone use this method in the u.k but sounds interesting enough.


----------



## Lil Weedy (Jan 19, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> all that would have sufficed was "hey bro im not fucking crazy, google it" to which I would have replied "right on thanks for the info", thanks for your obvious hate filled rant... so heres one of mine bitch... Im sorry your uncle molested you when you were a kid and forced felatio on you, im sorry your mother was a whore and your sister a skank skunk hoe...sorry your dad left your mom cause the stupid bitch couldnt cook much less suck a good dick...Im sorry you have a dead end job, no savings, no 401k, no future...im sorry you dont own your own home and live in a trailer with marylou and bobbyjoe, sorry that your major credit card it an atm/debit card, im sorry you dont go on vacations 3 times a year one of which was a cruise through the carribean...im sorry you dont eat filet migon, or bar b qd oysters or drink wine or champage unless is free before 6 in the front lobby of motel 6...im sorry you exclusively shop at Walmart, Kmart, target, Ross, DDs, Thrift shops....Im sorry im sorry im sorry....Im sorry you cant afford a volcano and have to result to this cheap bullshit looking like a fucken crack head.....


My god, somebody got dropped on their head as a child! I smoke with a soldering iron you ignorant fuck on a comedown. Am I cheap, FUCK NO I own a damn Volcano a two fucking thousand dollar bubbler and another two thousand dollars in pipes, NOT INCLUDING THE ONES REAL CRACKHEADS LIKE YOU ROBBED FROM ME. I'm sorry you couldn't cook your meth... I'm sorry you can't grow killer weed. I'm sorry you can't afford china white to cool your shit for brains down. If you could, you're stupid ass would croak. Respect the leaf punk, respect knowledge, and just be the bigger man. If you can't do that, if there is a hell, YOU SURE AS FUCK SHOULD BURN IN IT. Good day to you otherwise, have some laughs, grow a sense of humor, or wtf ever you need, keep your attitude up your bound to dissapear in any town, people don't dig smack talkers like you.

PS - To real rollitup member's I appologize for the whole outburst. This is an informative thread that didn't deserve 'this'.


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 19, 2010)

im confused about how all this shit went down. do you guys actually know each other? I make $65 an hour US and i smoke with a soldering iron. im not saying that i personally am rich, but with all this $ layin around, i think i can pretty much afford to smoke whatever the hell i want. If i choose to smoke with a soldering iron when i hit my glass on glass, it isnt because i am cheap. In fact, that soldering iron was 60 bucks. a lighter costs 1.49. I think thats a difference of 58.51... Idk man seems to me that a soldering iron might actually cost more then a lighter...duh


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 19, 2010)

PS - To real rollitup member's I appologize for the whole outburst. This is an informative thread that didn't deserve 'this'. .....dude your fucken bi-polar bro...go get some fucken xanex u fucken puke...This all started because of your bitch ass...GO SUCK A DICK U FUCK!!....Spent 3 years in the Middle East...Palestine to be exact motherfucker..what the fuck have you done besides sucked dick, got high and scratched your balls ?... what have you done thats postive ? what have you done to help your fellow man ? fucken dick....Not sure what tim buck fucken too town your from you fuck but the next time you decide to insult someone you fucken cock snot make sure you have the verbal arsenal to back it up...Bro I eat kats like you for a fucken snack brotha...Ive got shoes more expensive than your bong u fucken filth.....im sure that you come from a long line of derelicts and degenerates...Oh ya as far me doing meth ? bro dont be mad at me cause your cracker jack county bumpkin fucks invented the shit in trailer homes much like the own you and all 14 of your siblings and kids/nephews live in....Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee...come with something better bro...Cause your words cut about as much as a a dull butter knife...Im about as much a crackhead as your are a dicksucker?....that may take you a second or two...


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 19, 2010)

pattystaff89 said:


> im confused about how all this shit went down. do you guys actually know each other? I make $65 an hour US and i smoke with a soldering iron. im not saying that i personally am rich, but with all this $ layin around, i think i can pretty much afford to smoke whatever the hell i want. If i choose to smoke with a soldering iron when i hit my glass on glass, it isnt because i am cheap. In fact, that soldering iron was 60 bucks. a lighter costs 1.49. I think thats a difference of 58.51... Idk man seems to me that a soldering iron might actually cost more then a lighter...duh


...pattystaff89...My apologies to you and others like yourself that may have been offended...I congratulate you on your earnings...in a bad year I make 80-90k in a good year i can make upwards of 150k...This is a very bad year.....Of course living in Cali 100k aint a lot..at any rate this wasnt to insult you...It was aimed specifically at Spunk skunk Fuck dick whatever....I was ignorant of what a soldering iron was for and instead of being informed spunk skunk fuck breath decided to go on a rant and told me to die ? really death ? really ? ignorance = death ? I ask a stupid question and I should die and got to hell ? ...this was not aimed at you...dont take it personal...


----------



## mofizzle415 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wont spend anymore time degrading shit...thats time better spent on a real human being...not trailer trash...Good Luck with your soldering iron...I hope you inhale enough mercury to at the very least prevent you from re-producing as that would be just a shame to humanity...no morals,no dignity,no compassion....a fucken maggot...dont spread your maggotry...you may say to youself..."what an dumbfuck, thats not even a word"......fuck you im a trail blazer mutherfucker I make words as I go a long......Ill go burn in hell now like you wished......


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 19, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> ...pattystaff89...My apologies to you and others like yourself that may have been offended...I congratulate you on your earnings...in a bad year I make 80-90k in a good year i can make upwards of 150k...This is a very bad year.....Of course living in Cali 100k aint a lot..at any rate this wasnt to insult you...It was aimed specifically at Spunk skunk Fuck dick whatever....I was ignorant of what a soldering iron was for and instead of being informed spunk skunk fuck breath decided to go on a rant and told me to die ? really death ? really ? ignorance = death ? I ask a stupid question and I should die and got to hell ? ...this was not aimed at you...dont take it personal...


man its all good i just think you should look into a soldering iron for blazing. Im telling you its better for you then a bic lighter


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree, I have used many vaporizers but I still came back to my cherrised glass collection and back then I too used the Hakko after my Phedor broke. Vaporizer do not get all of the THC, CBD, and CBN out of the plant matter so that is why I kept coming back to the traditional Pow Wow sessions with glass, it feels more natural I guess. Anyway, I am the owner of the company that makes the Herb-Iron. I know this biased but I developed the Herb-Iron to replace the Hakkos because they are dangerous if left on. Look up my Herb-Iron and if you any questions just ask me or some of the members on here that already have one like SecretJardin, https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/290407-got-our-herb-iron-today.html
and 
DopeyTripod
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/293189-herb-iron.html


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup Herb-Iron all the way!


----------



## dew-b (Jan 25, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> Hey everybody i have a few question about smoking with soldering irons. I was wondering if i need to buy a special kind of soldering iron. Some people talk about having ceramic tips and what not. Am i gonna get blue lung if i smoke with just a regular soldering or do i need to go buy some kind of special one with a ceramic tip or something. Just wanted to see if anybody has some knowledge on this subject that they could share with me. I mean wanna make sure i'm not putting carcinogenic chemicals in my lungs before i spark my bowl with it. Any advice = +rep


 you could tse any iron just make sure its new no soder on it that can kill you. don't drop it in your lap. you might roast your nuts.


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 26, 2010)

Hash and the Herb-Iron
These guys both are great dudes that run two websites to help medical patients find their meds. 
www.Weedmaps.com 
www.WeedTracker.com 
Check em out guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHdyAqQx3Qc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## llksk8metal92 (Oct 10, 2010)

skunk funk said:


> Hey everybody i have a few question about smoking with soldering irons. I was wondering if i need to buy a special kind of soldering iron. Some people talk about having ceramic tips and what not. Am i gonna get blue lung if i smoke with just a regular soldering or do i need to go buy some kind of special one with a ceramic tip or something. Just wanted to see if anybody has some knowledge on this subject that they could share with me. I mean wanna make sure i'm not putting carcinogenic chemicals in my lungs before i spark my bowl with it. Any advice = +rep


Actually, you can. I'm not sure how to alter one to smoke with, but they make irons called Hemp irons, made especially for smokin bud with. Try googling it, or go to some close by smoke shop. The one by me can order em.


----------



## Sanserx (Nov 7, 2011)

lexus 330 MildPregny.Ru ðáê


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2011)

wow lots of modding to do ... alright everyone or to be more specific relax bro. i dont usually have to say anything much or do anything much in this thread..but no more intolerant, profane harassment...

thanks.
now now boys im not telling you again


----------



## Murfy (Nov 8, 2011)

this is from '10-

....................


good meds huh, sunni?


----------



## sunni (Nov 8, 2011)

Murfy said:


> this is from '10-
> 
> ....................
> 
> ...


someone else brought it back up again.....didnt read i modded before school at like 6am


----------

